# media melena



## Ma Mi

Algú em pot dir com podria traduir "media melena" al català?
Gràcies


----------



## Elessar

La veritat, jo diria _mitja melena_, però esperem per vore que diuen altres companys del fòrum, perquè potser hi han altres maneres de dir-ho.


----------



## germanbz

He estat buscant i en lloc d'una resposta m'ha sorgit un altra pregunta. 

Perque resulta que mirant els diferents diccionaris de referència, _melena _aparèix com significat modern adoptat del castellà (no la paraula sino el significat amb el que ho gastem ara) pero no diu que siga incorrect, per tant mitja melena pense que seria el més natural.

Pero seguint amb els temes de perruqueria he vist que a banda del considerat castellanisme "_monyo_"  també apareix com "significat modernament adaptat _cabells_". La veritat es que no trobe una denominació clàssica, per als cabells, monyo, pèls etc.

Si parlàrem de ·"tallar"

M'he de tallar el monyo. Sonaria natural com ho diu l'inmensa majoria de la gent per ací, pero clar, monyo es considerat castellanisme.
M'he de tallar els cabells. Sonaria com poc "ben coent"
M'he de tallar el pèl. Sonaria com una traducció literal del castellà.


----------



## donaximena

Per ací diriem "una melena curta".


----------



## germanbz

¿Però estàs segur que en Vic es diu melena curta a lo que les dones en castellà diuen media melena?. Es que en castellà per a una dona una "melena corta" no es ni de prop el mateix que una "media melena".


----------



## Elessar

germanbz said:


> He estat buscant i en lloc d'una resposta m'ha sorgit un altra pregunta.
> 
> Perquè resulta que mirant els diferents diccionaris de referència, _melena _apareix com significat modern adoptat del castellà (no la paraula sinó el significat amb què la gastem ara) però no diu que siga incorrecta, per tant mitja melena pense que seria el més natural.
> 
> Però seguint amb els temes de perruqueria he vist que a banda del considerat castellanisme "_monyo_"  també apareix com "significat modernament adaptat _cabells_". La veritat es que no trobe una denominació clàssica, per als cabells, monyo, pèls etc.
> 
> Si parlàrem de ·"tallar"
> 
> M'he de tallar el monyo. Sonaria natural com ho diu l'inmensa majoria de la gent per ací, pero clar, monyo es considerat castellanisme.
> M'he de tallar els cabells. Sonaria com poc "ben coent"
> M'he de tallar el pèl. Sonaria com una traducció literal del castellà.



Potser caldria un altre fil per a esta qüestió. Quant a l'origen castellà de *melena*, supose que et referixes al DCVB, que diu que amb el sentit de _cabellera_ és "pres modernament del castellà". Tanmateix, hui dia és un mot molt usat i el fet que figure amb normalitat amb el sentit de _cabellera_ en altres diccionaris (com ara el de la Generalitat Valenciana) denota que és correcta, si més no, en l'àmbit lingüístic valencià. Jo, almenys, ho interprete així.

Quant a *monyo*: no és el mateix una paraula catalana d'origen castellà o que va ser un préstec del castellà incorporat fa segles a la nostra llengua que un castellanisme. La primera hui dia és considerada correcta i nostra, i la segona no figura en els diccionaris normatius i es tendix a eliminar-la de la llengua culta. La paraula _monyo_ pertany al primer grup, és a dir, és correcta. Una altre tema són les accepcions d'un mot. Efectivament, en valencià s'utilitza el mot _monyo_ com a sinònim de _cabells_ en general i no només amb el sentit de "cabells lligats". Això és una característica del valencià i no té perquè tindre res a vore amb el castellà (de fet en castellà amb eixa accepció es diu _pelo_, i no _moño_). No sé ben bé què vols dir amb "denominació clàssica"... si et referixes a quina opció és més antiga (_monyo_ o _cabells_) pareix que _cabells_ seria més antiga, perquè ve del llatí i no del castellà.

D'altra banda, al meu parer, l'ús de _cabells_ no és gens coent (de fet és el que es diu en la majoria de dialectes i el que cal dir en la llengua formal i culta). Al parlant d'un altre dialecte potser li pareixerà coent dir _monyo_... la meua posició és que cal ser respectuós amb totes les variants.


----------



## germanbz

Elessar said:


> Potser caldria un altre fil per a esta qüestió. Quant a l'origen castellà de *melena*, supose que et referixes al DCVB, que diu que amb el sentit de _cabellera_ és "pres modernament del castellà". Tanmateix, hui dia és un mot molt usat i el fet que figure amb normalitat amb el sentit de _cabellera_ en altres diccionaris (com ara el de la Generalitat Valenciana) denota que és correcta, si més no, en l'àmbit lingüístic valencià. Jo, almenys, ho interprete així.
> 
> Quant a *monyo*: no és el mateix una paraula catalana d'origen castellà o que va ser un préstec del castellà incorporat fa segles a la nostra llengua que un castellanisme. La primera hui dia és considerada correcta i nostra, i la segona no figura en els diccionaris normatius i es tendix a eliminar-la de la llengua culta. La paraula _monyo_ pertany al primer grup, és a dir, és correcta. Una altre tema són les accepcions d'un mot. Efectivament, en valencià s'utilitza el mot _monyo_ com a sinònim de _cabells_ en general i no només amb el sentit de "cabells lligats". Això és una característica del valencià i no té perquè tindre res a vore amb el castellà (de fet en castellà amb eixa accepció es diu _pelo_, i no _moño_). No sé ben bé què vols dir amb "denominació clàssica"... si et referixes a quina opció és més antiga (_monyo_ o _cabells_) pareix que _cabells_ seria més antiga, perquè ve del llatí i no del castellà.
> 
> D'altra banda, al meu parer, l'ús de _cabells_ no és gens coent (de fet és el que es diu en la majoria de dialectes i el que cal dir en la llengua formal i culta). Al parlant d'un altre dialecte potser li pareixerà coent dir _monyo_... la meua posició és que cal ser respectuós amb totes les variants.



Quan he dit allò de _coent _no volia menysprear cap dialecte, estava relacionat amb el punt anterior aon ficava "per ací", vull dir, per esta zona i en un sentit de parla oral. I allò de clàssic tal volta no era la paraula més adhient, volia dir, a com es referixen els antics escriptors a eixa part del cos, i no en una parla formal o literària sino en un sentit de denominació habitual.
Respecte _monyo_, quan he mencionat _castellanisme _ho he fet tras consultar diccionaris, perque així apareix en el diccionari C-V-B en qualsevol de les seues accepcions. També personalment, sempre he considerat que la paraula _monyo _com traducción de cabells o castellà "pelo" no té una corresponent en castellà i per tant el tema de acceptar que es un castellanisme ho deixe en mans dels llingüistes pero de ser, ha de ser un prèstec ben antic i que ha de ser asumit com paraula pròpia del valencià.


----------



## Josep81

melena? Jo diria que en català es cabellera.


----------

